# Avenue Plaza (2013)



## ronparise (Nov 21, 2013)

Its no secret that the Avenue Plaza Resort in New Orleans is my favorite resort. but I had never visited here. ...Well Im here now. 

Im in a Worldmark room but it doesnt really make a difference. The Worldmark rooms are scattered throughout the building, and all rooms here were renovated to the same standards recently. The only difference Im told is the Worldmark spice package is in the worldmark units, and not in the Wyndhams. I did get my popcorn like I get at the Wyndham resorts and toiletries in the bath.  One interesting thing is that the coffee provided is a local New Orleans brand, not the standard Wyndham brand

 Im in a studio queen, (two queen beds), The kitchenette is almost a complete kitchen; stove top, small (10 cu ft) refrigerator (its not an under counter model) microwave, and dishwasher, but no oven, It has the Wyndham dish pack. and a full complement of utensils, and pots and pans. The small appliances are Cuisinarts, like in Wyndham resorts. There is no washer and dryer in the unit, but there are machines on the second floor for guests. The kitchens and baths have granite counters The bath is small, but nicely done, no tub, shower only. This is an urban property, , more like a hotel than a resort. But they have a really nice courtyard, pool and hottub, also a rooftop deck and a balcony over the front entrance perfect for watching Mardi Gras parades as they come down St Charles Ave. The gym is the biggest Ive ever seen in a resort. And parking is as cheap as it gets in New Orleans, $12 a day, 

The location is excellent. Its not the French Quarter, but after walking Bourbon St from one end to the other today, I dont want to stay in the French Quarter anyway. The Garden District is more my style. What is said to be the best Steak House in town is on the first floor. I ate dinner there tonight (steak and potato and one beer $75 incl tip) seems expensive to a guy like me that usually gets his steak at Outback, (or McDonalds) but I think it was worth it..It was that good. There are lots of other places to eat just a short walk  away; everything from Subway to the fanciest of restaurants (also a grocery and a Walgreens close by) And the Streetcar will get you everywhere you want to go. An all day pass is $3 and it runs all night.

The real surprise here is the haunted house on the property. The house was built in the 1830s and once served as a hospital for southern troops during the Civil War. You can see some of their writings on the walls. and some of the ghosts are said to be some of these soldiers. Some people say you can still hear them screaming as their legs were amputated. There is a guy that does ghost tours here on Halloween. I took some pictures but his are better http://davidwhanson.vpweb.com/blog/2012/03/12/Ashley-House-Ghost-Hunt-Phtots.aspx. There is one guest suite that is part of the Ashley House.  They call it the honeymoon suite and it is not something we can reserve with Worldmark credits or Wyndham points but if you make a reservation for a  regular one bedroom and call the resort a week or so in advance they may let you stay in it.  I havent seen it, but hope to tomorrow.


----------



## phyllispsu (Nov 21, 2013)

Great review i could picture it in my mind !


----------



## rhonda (Nov 21, 2013)

You might want to try Breakfast at The Camellia Grill.  Take the streetcar towards the Universities (away from downtown/French Quarter) to Carrollton Ave.  The restaurant is near the corner of St. Charles/S. Carrollton.  Breakfast is their "main deal."

As you are riding back towards Ave Plaza ... stop at the Audubon Park and spend some time.  Personally, I love the Audubon Zoo!


----------



## pacodemountainside (Nov 21, 2013)

Ron:

Good to hear you finally made. As probably the largest individual owner good idea to check out holdings.

There is   also a nice  room  with three computers  and printer for those  who  do not bring.

Surprising studios  and  1 BRs have same LK!

I  go for   "06"   units  so can look out window  and see when parades are coming.

Did sales weasels  grab you.  They  were offering a night dinner  cruise  on Natchez and a couple  cab  fare vouchers. When  sign up sheet said  6 months  since last   sales pitch I said it was  four months  so they changed to 3. 

I also enjoyed  visiting warehouse where they build the  Mardi Gras floats.

The restaurant across from Walgreen's is really great. Basically they  bring platters of  food which you  cook on stove in table.  With a bottle of wine blows a$100+ easily.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 21, 2013)

pacodemountainside said:


> Ron:
> 
> Good to hear you finally made. As probably the largest individual owner good idea to check out holdings.
> 
> ...



I spent enough on dinner last night that tonight will probably be at Chez Subway. or some rice and beans in my room.

Now Im on my way to the Algiers ferry  for a ride across the Mississippi and back

Sales completely ignored me. So I asked why.  They told me I was a local celebrity here, with all I own and all the reservations I make....I just not a good prospect for them.....But I told them I had a question and a guy agreed to see me...no gift. but I got my question answered, apparently you can no longer convert weeks to points without a purchase, 1 week $10000, 3 weeks $12000, 4 weeks $14000, and 5 weeks $16000  I think you can probably still do it for $2500 a week through corporate and no purchase, but I havent confirmed that. Doesnt much matter, I like that 5 pack deal, if they will finance half the purchase.


----------



## Vacationfuntips (Nov 21, 2013)

Ron,

Good for you - you finally did it!  Hopefully, you will post lots of interesting things for all of us to read regarding your stay...

Have a great time and enjoy your trip! 

Cynthia T.


----------



## Explorer7 (Nov 21, 2013)

I thought the gym was incredibly large too. It was kind of funny that with such a large gym I was the only person using it.


----------



## am1 (Nov 21, 2013)

ronparise said:


> They told me I was a local celebrity here, with all I own and all the reservations I make....I just not a good prospect for them....



I must be a president in a few places then.  Its good to see what you own and are renting.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 23, 2013)

Ive been traveling alone for this trip so this hasnt been a big deal, but when my wife and I travel together, I pack a power strip, 

We each have a laptop or Ipad  and I Phones and my wife brings her I pod and speakers. (no wonder Apples stock is so high) and now Ive started taking a mobile hot spot. One of the first things I do after checking in is set up a charging station for all our devices. 

Last night I noticed something here that I havent seen anywhere else. Avenue Plaza has a charging station in each unit...I like that


----------



## Designerd (Nov 25, 2013)

*Glad you made it Ron!*

Hi Ron,
I am glad that you made it!  I stayed a few days at LaBelle Masion and then moved to Avenue Plaza.  The best decision we could have made.  My daughter also loved this location as it had a real pool and more activities for kids also. The view from the roof top was really nice also. The garden area is beautiful and relaxing.  
*Parking and timing to get car from valet was also great!

I posted a few pictures of the Avenue, haunted ghost house and Audubon park.  Enjoy!
https://skydrive.live.com/?cid=606e...pub=SDX.Photos&sff=1&authkey=!ADmRmtKHr9bFjfA


----------



## ronparise (Nov 25, 2013)

Designerd said:


> Hi Ron,
> I am glad that you made it!  I stayed a few days at LaBelle Masion and then moved to Avenue Plaza.  The best decision we could have made.  My daughter also loved this location as it had a real pool and more activities for kids also. The view from the roof top was really nice also. The garden area is beautiful and relaxing.
> *Parking and timing to get car from valet was also great!
> 
> ...




When Im renting for  event weekends in New Orleans, my guest's first choice is always La Belle Maison. Avenue Plaza is always the second choice. But once they stay there, next time they request Avenue Plaza. The second floor Balcony is a great spot to watch the Mardi Gras parades 

Did you catch what I said in my op. There is a one bedroom guest suite that is part of the Ashley house. They call it the honeymoon suite.  Reserve a regular one bedroom for a week, and call a week or two ahead. They might let you stay in it....(Its haunted too)


----------



## brigechols (Nov 25, 2013)

ronparise said:


> When Im renting for  event weekends in New Orleans, my guest's first choice is always La Belle Maison. Avenue Plaza is always the second choice. But once they stay there, next time they request Avenue Plaza. The second floor Balcony is a great spot to watch the Mardi Gras parades
> 
> Did you catch what I said in my op. There is a one bedroom guest suite that is part of the Ashley house. They call it the honeymoon suite.  Reserve a regular one bedroom for a week, and call a week or two ahead. They might let you stay in it....(Its haunted too)



Does the honeymoon suite have a sleeper sofa and limited kitchen?


----------



## ronparise (Nov 25, 2013)

brigechols said:


> Does the honeymoon suite have a sleeper sofa and limited kitchen?



I don't know what's in there. I didn't get in to take a look


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 12, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Its no secret that the Avenue Plaza Resort in New Orleans is my favorite resort. but I had never visited here. ...Well Im here now.
> 
> Im in a Worldmark room but it doesnt really make a difference. The Worldmark rooms are scattered throughout the building, and all rooms here were renovated to the same standards recently. The only difference Im told is the Worldmark spice package is in the worldmark units, and not in the Wyndhams. I did get my popcorn like I get at the Wyndham resorts and toiletries in the bath.  One interesting thing is that the coffee provided is a local New Orleans brand, not the standard Wyndham brand
> 
> ...



We are here now, Ron...  Thanks for the (4 year old) review.  You are right, great place, location, and staff! Our 1 BR is great, facing St Charles, but very quiet so far. The pool/courtyard area was "hopping" last night, very nice people from all over..


----------



## ronparise (Apr 12, 2017)

yoi should ask for a tour of the Ashley House


----------



## happyhopian (Apr 12, 2017)

ronparise said:


> Its no secret that the Avenue Plaza Resort in New Orleans is my favorite resort. but I had never visited here. ...Well Im here now.
> 
> Im in a Worldmark room but it doesnt really make a difference. The Worldmark rooms are scattered throughout the building, and all rooms here were renovated to the same standards recently. The only difference Im told is the Worldmark spice package is in the worldmark units, and not in the Wyndhams. I did get my popcorn like I get at the Wyndham resorts and toiletries in the bath.  One interesting thing is that the coffee provided is a local New Orleans brand, not the standard Wyndham brand
> 
> ...



Best part you didn't mention is the trolley stop is 10 feet out the front door


----------



## ronparise (Apr 12, 2017)

its not a "trolley", its a "streetcar"


----------



## raygo123 (Apr 12, 2017)

ronparise said:


> its not a "trolley", its a "streetcar"


Potato potatoe. 

No it is either.  I grew up in Pittsburgh, and rode both.  Some called it a streetcar, some a trolley car.  Sort of like is it a pop, or a soda.

Sent from my RCT6873W42 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Apr 12, 2017)

raygo123 said:


> Potato potatoe.
> 
> No it is either.  I grew up in Pittsburgh, and rode both.  Some called it a streetcar, some a trolley car.  Sort of like is it a pop, or a soda.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6873W42 using Tapatalk



They may be trolleys elsewhere but In New Orleans the natives call them streetcars


This from the Experience New Orleans website


Other cities have trolleys, here in New Orleans we have streetcars and they're as much a part of the city as red beans & rice on Mondays.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Apr 12, 2017)

The PCC " model was built by the St. Louis Car Company starting in 1936
Wikipedia -PCC streetcar .

the electric street car became known as the "trolley" after its original electric pick up
device , called a trawler .
(I found that out by googling : brooklyn trolley history)

sort of like cow and beef


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 12, 2017)

ronparise said:


> yoi should ask for a tour of the Ashley House


Sorry about the late reply, what is the Ashley House?  Will ask for it tomorrow!


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 13, 2017)

It is the historic building to the rear of the pool area. Reportedly haunted... served as a field hospital during the civil war. The staff conducts tours of it regularly.


----------



## dagger1 (Apr 14, 2017)

Yes, thanks, I asked and it was pointed out to us.  It's closed temporarily for renovations...  But what a great time we had, we will definitely return to Avenue Plaza!


----------

